# Travel?



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am wondering what you all do about traveling. Do you take your Hav, get a sitter, don't go, drive, fly? It's been 3 years since I took a vacation and the thought of not having my Hobbes is really hard. I was thinking of staying closer to home and driving but I'm not sure. I'm also very unsure about taking him on a plane. Just wondering and looking for advice on my sepration anxiety.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, I have taken Kubrick with me to visit my mom in California 2 times and I actually flew out to pick him up from his breeder's so he has flown 3 times. He is GREAT in the plane. Just sleeps and sticks his head out and licks my feet every once in a while. He never makes a peep, though I guess that can differ with every dog. One plane ride I stood up to leave after we had landed and the woman in front of me saw me taking the bag out from under the seat and was SO surprised there was a dog in it! She couldn't believe it as she hadn't heard a single noise the whole trip!

There are some things I bring with me such as pee pads, paper towels, ziploc baggies, some food in case flights are delayed, water bowl (collapsible), etc. It is definitely doable!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I'm going on my first vaction in next year since I got my boys. It's definitley hard thinking of leaving them for 2 weeks but I need a vacation. My mom will be staying at my place taking care of them. It will be hard for her since she's almost 70 but I really have no other option.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How much does Kubrick weigh? Hobbes is a big boy and I wasn't sure they would let me bring him on the plane and wasn't happy about putting him in the hold. What size carrier did you use? 
This will be the first time he has been left for more then overnight. I guess it's me just projecting. thanks


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick weighs 14.5lbs. The maximum weight, I believe, is 20lbs. I use a backpack carrier as we go on the subway a lot and he's too heavy for an over-the-shoulder carrier. This is the one I have: http://www.celltei.com/activebpack09.html

I have it in medium.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks so much I didn't know about the backpack style. Hobbes weighs in at 14.5 as well and all this time I thought he was chubby. He'll be happy to know he's not!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, I have saved the site for the bags, what a neat idea! I didn't know you could take a dog any bigger than a chi on a plane! What size carrier do you have for Kubrick? He's one well-dressed (coat) and well equipped dog!

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Another couple of questions...do you have to pay for an extra ticket when you travel with Kubrick? And does the bag work in the regular section, (not First Class?)

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, 14.5lbs is NOT chubby, LOL. Just ask any of the 16+lb Hav owners on here. 

Sheri, I have the medium sized carrier. You don't pay for an extra ticket, but you do need to call the airline and book Tucker with you. Some airlines charge $50 each way, some charge $75. It's also best to book earlier because there are only a limited number of pets allowed per flight. And yes, the bag works on coach. You do need to squeeze it in at the top a bit to fit, but it fits and Kubrick is nice and cozy in there.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Cindy,
Welcome to the forum. I have never flown with Brady, but we did take him to Cape Cod with us this summer and it was wonderful. He had such a great time! We do leave him and travel once or twice a year. I see you are in South Jersey so if you are willing to drive a little to leave him, I can give you the information on where I take Brady. Brady actually stays with his breeder's mom when we go away (or if she can't take him, his breeder). Grandmom Marylou lives in the suburbs of Philadelphia and has 4 havanese for Brady to play with. We call it Grandmom Marylou's hav camp. She is wonderful with him and he enjoys going there. Let me know if you want her information and I can send it to you. I can't imagine it would be too far for you to bring him there (maybe an hour or so depending on exactly where you are).

By the way, Brady is over 19 pounds. 14.5 sounds tiny to me


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Karen, Yes I live in South Jersey and it takes me 30 minutes ish to get to center city Phila. I would love her name and number I'll keep it safe until I get the nerve to leave him. Thanks so much!! 
Well, I'll have to tell my husband that there are dogs out there heavier then Hobbs. He's always teasing me when he sees me trying to fit him in the kitchen sink for his bath.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

There are a few big guys on this forum. Brady is not fat (well, he is not thin either) he is just a very big hav. It just gives me more of him to love. I will send you a PM with Marylou's information. She is great and I have have no problem recommending her if you decide to leave him. If you decide to take him somewhere, Cape Cod was great and very dog friendly. I would be happy to tell you more about that too.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Got the message Karen thanks again.
I have been to Cape Cod years ago and would love to go back and I was actually thinking about Block Island since we loved Bermuda so much (pre Hobbes) and heard someplace that is was the Bermuda of the east coast!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina - Does Kubrick do any "business" in flight?? What about your business? do you take him in with you or leave him at the seat?
That backpack is so cool! And he is allowed on the subway like that ?! Wow, you are resourceful, I had no idea those existed!

I took Henry on a flight from Newark NJ to Albany NY. It was a flight that lasted under an hour. I carried Henry through the security check and his little bag went through the x-ray machine.
He had to stay in the travel bag the entire time because the flight attendant was on a power trip. He was still 7 months old and still a lightweight at the time.

I had met a hav-owner who apparently takes his hav (18 pounds) regularly between Finland and NY-JFK, and the dog has his own doggie-passport. I got kind of competitive and decided Henry needed I flight under his belt.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*long flights*

what do you do when you have to sit at the airport for a couple of hours and the flight is five? Where do you put the pee pads? I was wondering because my guys are trained to go outside...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, Henry poo'd as we walked to the gate, and I immediately cleaned it up.

But when we were at the gate, i sat away from the crowds, and put the pee pad down. Really it was for show because he did not have any food or water that morning. I just figured I'd do it for the general public and the off-chance Henry would use it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wondered that, too. My guy has never used a pad. He's been taught that you don't go potty in the house... Since you can't leave the airport now, once you've checked in, maybe you can't fly with your dog if he's not trained to go on a pad? Or, is there some special area that you can still take your dog out and make it back in to the flight?

Sheri


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I just made reservation to travel to Florida with Cody through JetBlue. They charge $100.00 each way for the pet and he's placed under the front seat. Delta charges $125.00 each way. Jet Blue said the carrier can not exceed * 17"l x 12.5"w x 8"h* . Cody weighs about 11 lbs. Do you think he'd be able to move around in a crate with the above dimensions?
Lina, do you know the size of your backpack carrier? They also said carrier and dog can't exceed 20 lbs. When passing through security, you will be asked to hold the pet and walk through while the carrier is x-rayed.

I'm starting to get nervous because I'm afraid he won't want to be in there for the 2 1/2 hr trip and I'd hate for him to be crying why on the airplane.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Many airports now have an area called "dog relief". Just ask where it is. Even though my dogs are familiar with potty pads, only one will use them in an airport. I travel often with my dogs. I did 7 plane trips last year and have done about the same number this year with two more plane trips in the next couple of weeks. I haven't heard of any Havanese having trouble on the plane, but it is very normal to worry. On my flight two weeks ago, I ended up on a plane with a bad seat assignment. It was too crowded for the large sized sherpa, but not impossible. Since I had a six-month puppy who was going to sleep most of the trip, I unzipped the top and stuck my foot inside for him to cuddle and for me to have foot space. It was a win-win for both of us.

I highly recommend that you do NOT get a window seat. That's the smallest underseat area of all of them. I always request an aisle seat and then let the passengers next to me know there is a dog in the bag so they don't accidentally kick it when they step over to use the restroom, etc. 

Glenda, if you really think Cody will have a problem, you can ask your veterinarian to look him over before you travel and prescribe a mild sedative. (You can administer a mild sedative for in-cabin travel, but NOT for cargo travel.) Chances are likely that he won't need it. Just don't look into the bag often and let him stay in there and sleep.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Kimberly, I keep meaning to tell you, I love your Avatar.

Sheri


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Sheri! I keep thinking that as soon as I slow down (yeah, right), I'm going to change it. We'll see if that ever happens. Ha ha!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*can we bring a paper about hypoallergenic dogs?*

I know some friends who are so allergic to cats that they would go insane on a flight with one...what do airlines do for that? I never thought of it.

I've been on a flight with a dauchsund, it was fun. Since I have no allergies to pets I was fine, but i was just wondering.

I have had a baby on flights who breastfed, and not a peep out of her the whole time... I have a feeling the dogs would go to sleep by the humm of the plane...it is the airport wait time that has me concerned. It seems to get longer and longer with longer and longer lines.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Many airports now have an area called "dog relief". Just ask where it is. Even though my dogs are familiar with potty pads, only one will use them in an airport. I travel often with my dogs. I did 7 plane trips last year and have done about the same number this year with two more plane trips in the next couple of weeks. I haven't heard of any Havanese having trouble on the plane, but it is very normal to worry. On my flight two weeks ago, I ended up on a plane with a bad seat assignment. It was too crowded for the large sized sherpa, but not impossible. Since I had a six-month puppy who was going to sleep most of the trip, I unzipped the top and stuck my foot inside for him to cuddle and for me to have foot space. It was a win-win for both of us.
> 
> I highly recommend that you do NOT get a window seat. That's the smallest underseat area of all of them. I always request an aisle seat and then let the passengers next to me know there is a dog in the bag so they don't accidentally kick it when they step over to use the restroom, etc.
> 
> Glenda, if you really think Cody will have a problem, you can ask your veterinarian to look him over before you travel and prescribe a mild sedative. (You can administer a mild sedative for in-cabin travel, but NOT for cargo travel.) Chances are likely that he won't need it. Just don't look into the bag often and let him stay in there and sleep.


Hi Kimberly,
I'll have to check with JFK Airport to see if they have a "dog relief" area. That would be great. JetBlue only let's pets On the window or Iasle seat and I got an Iasle seat and I'm glad I did after seeing your message. I have a stronge feeling that I'll have to go to the vet to get a mild sedative. (Or maybe I'll be the one who will need the sedative?  It's going to be difficult not to look in the bag because I'd want to check and make sure he's OK but since you mentioned I shouldn't look in, I'll do my best. 
I just made my reservations and not leaving until the end of December so I have a bit of time for "ME"  to get ready for it. When I get the travel crate, do you think it would be a good idea to get him used to it by having him go in and out of it or should I just put him in on the day of travel?????
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kordelia, Kubrick will sometimes use a pee pad right before the flight (I take a pee pad and put it down in a handicap bathroom stall) - but sometimes he refuses and will hold it until we get to our destination. I never ever allow him to walk in the airport, though, he is either always in the bag or on my lap so he can't even try to potty on all that carpet... I'm sure it has plenty of smells, too! The backpack carrier is just great for so many things! And yes, I take it in the subway. Dogs are allowed in subways as long as they are in their carrier - they are also allowed on Metro buses, in case you didn't know. It's funny because Kubrick gets really car sick, but put him on a bus or a subway/train and he loves it!

Glenda, Kimberly pretty much answered your questions but just wanted to add that the size they give you for a carrier you can take on is just ridiculous. I have flown with Kubrick 5 times (1 one way, two round trips) and each time I have taken him in a carrier that was "too big" according to airline restrictions. Yet 3 of those times he was in a Sherpa (before I owned the backpack), which is tagged as being approved by the FDA and is MADE for airplane travel, and the Sherpa exceeds those ridiculously low standards! A medium Sherpa measures 18"x10"x11". See how that's bigger than what they tell you? A large number of people I know use the large Sherpa even (Kimberly above mentioned using it once) and that's 20"x10.5"x11.75". So really, I woudln't go by the measurements they give you - just something close to it - and you will not be turned away. They don't weigh the bag either - I have never ever been asked to put it on a scale - they just ask to see the bag so they can see the dog. I think it's just to make sure the dog isn't foaming at the mouth or something, LOL. I know it's to see if the dog isn't too big for the carrier, but it doesn't seem like they check for that at all.

Oh and forgot to mention, the medium backpack-o-pet measures 16.5"x10.5"x11.75" so it actually is a little bit smaller in length than a medium Sherpa but it is taller and a bit thicker than one, so, like I mentioned before, I do have to scrunch it up a bit to fit it in, but it doesn't bother Kubrick because he doesn't need all that head space. I open up the side just enough so he can stick his head out and he usually falls asleep with his head on my feet. He sleeps pretty much the entire flight with no problems.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We've never taken ours on a plane. We usually plan vacations in driving distance so we can take them with us. We have been taking them to the Cape for three summers now, and they love it. We go to Provincetown. There are lots of pet friendly places to stay to fit any budget. Most restaurants with outdoor dining areas allow dogs in. They will even bring you a bowl of water for them. Even the shops let the dogs in if you want to browse. 

They are allowed on the beaches on leash, but most people let them run around off leash. 

The great thing about driving is that you can stop and have playdates along the way. This summer we stopped at Missy's and had a great time!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Lina , Kubrick gets car sick and is fine on the plane? Thats really good news Hobbes can only handle about a 30 minute ride without needing a break from drooling. Funny my daughter was the same way do you think it's me?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, yes, Kubrick gets really carsick and he is fine on planes, trains and buses! He just doesn't like cars for some reason. :suspicious:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> We've never taken ours on a plane. We usually plan vacations in driving distance so we can take them with us. We have been taking them to the Cape for three summers now, and they love it. We go to Provincetown. There are lots of pet friendly places to stay to fit any budget. Most restaurants with outdoor dining areas allow dogs in. They will even bring you a bowl of water for them. Even the shops let the dogs in if you want to browse.
> 
> They are allowed on the beaches on leash, but most people let them run around off leash.
> 
> The great thing about driving is that you can stop and have playdates along the way. This summer we stopped at Missy's and had a great time!


Next year you'll have to stop at our house. We're almost right on the way.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We've flown with Izzy a few of times and are taking her with us next weekend when we go to Virginia Beach. She's great on the plane knowone wven knows she's there. I have a carrier that fits under the seat but I do have to squish it a little. I let her out at the airport while we're waiting to board. Most of the time knowone bothers you but once they told me I had to have her in the carrier but that was at checkin. I also bring a pee pad and bring her with me in the handicap stall. I bring food and a collapsible water bowl too. We'll have a layover each way this time shich we haven't had in the past so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to petco over the weekend and brought Cody with me. I tried to get him to go into the medium size sherpa but he wouldn't go in. There was a petgear backpack which I was able to get him in to it but he was tight in it. I like the sherpa Wondering if I better off with the backpack.


----------

